# 5dp5dt bfn... too early?



## Lans

As the title says I tested this morning and it was a rather big negative. I would love to hear some positive false negative stories to stop me thinking it's all over!!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi, 
I'm 6DP5DT so slightly ahead of you but I tested on 4DP with a clear blue digi & of course got a BFN! 
When is your official test date? Mines not till 29th which is aaaaages away. I'm planning on testing on Friday 23rd (if I make it that far) I've got AF type cramps today so I'm not feeling to positive. 
Have you felt anything different in the past few days? 
X


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi ladies thought I would give you a little hope 


This is what happens in a 5dt :

0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT


----------



## barbikins

Hey ladies. I'm curious what the dt stands for?!
Good luck ladies! Wanabe, I'm doing a blood test on the 29th too! Good luck :) xoxoxox


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Barbikins!
5DT means a 5 day transfer. 
Good luck to you too :0) 
X


----------



## Bettydraper

Argh, I'm 5dp3dt today and time is DRRRRRRAAAGGGGING. BFN this morning but I was fully expecting that. 

Any update ladies?


----------



## Lans

Hi bettydraper
Good luck hope you get you bfp soon! As for me this cycle didn't work. But I have jumped strait into a natural fet. :)


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi ladies, 
My cycle was BFN. Unfortunatley I didn't get any frosties so I have to wait & start all over again :0( 
Good luck with your FET Lans
Bettydraper the waiting is the worst! I have my fingers crossed that you get a BFP
Xx


----------



## barbikins

Mrsmonkey, I'm sorry it was negative!
Are you doing another IVF? How long we're you trying naturally?
I plan to go on the 28th for bloods rather than 29th. 
I've been testing out my HCG shot & it's progressively getting darker!
FX!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Barbikins
Yes we are going to have another cycle, my clinic says you have to wait 3 AF's not including this one, to let your body recover so it will be a good few months.
We have been trying for 3 years now. 
Good luck for your blood test :0) 
Xx


----------



## barbikins

Wait 3 months?! Really? I have a friend who did IVF & there was no waiting involved. Odd. 
Good luck to you! XO


----------



## Bettydraper

3 months does seem like a long time, although saying that, I only waited one cycle from my last attempt and my body felt all over the place. Head told me to wait but here I am. We'll see 

So sorry to hear about your disappointments, it just seems to be harder for some of us x


----------

